# Guinea pig eye health problem please help....



## Belinda Feltham (Apr 2, 2016)

Hi there, I've only just joined up on here so am not used to it all but we have a serious problem with one of our Guinea pigs. All our Guinea pigs are adopted ones, one of our recent arrivals has a burst eye ball (literally it looks so sore).

We took her to the vet this morning and long story short she has ruptured her eye ball and she said it needs to be removed. It looked slightly better today than yesterday as we found her late yesterday, the vet has given painkillers at this time to help her in the immediate instance.

The vet predicts it will cost around £350 for the removal but we actually don't have the money - the worst thing (besides the thought of not providing for her immediately by saying yes to the operation there and then) is that if we had the money available no matter what it was set asside for, we would have it done.

We don't have it and I've tried asking others if we could get help but no one can. The vet does not allow installed payment or payment plan etc so we have to pay in one go.

We have already spent a bit at the vets over the past 8 days for check ups and medication for another unwell Guinea pig who is of old age and a rabbit so we really do what ever we can and generally just go ahead with it but the money isn't there.

The PDSA is down the road and won't accept us I was trying another charity further away that the vet told me about but couldn't get through to them at all.

I wondered (and I know we are not vets but I've not experienced anything like this before and thought someone else might have) if as it started looking healthier and healing over night would it possibly be OK to keep giving her the painkillers (if the vet will dispense to us) and keep her away from infection as this was the vets main concern and allow it to heal naturally-i would get her checked at the vets to insure this and that her weights not dropping and that all else is OK etc, but I'm aware Guinea pigs are not good at showing they are in pain....she literally is externally exactly the same as when her eye was OK but I realise this may not reflect what's actually going on for her.

I can't find a way of getting vet advice and hope that some well knowleged community members o


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

For PDSA help you usually have to be within the catchment area, plus you have to already be receiving certain benefits, so that may be why you couldn't get help.
You can double check PDSA eligibility on here.
https://www.pdsa.org.uk/vet-services/eligibility

There is the Blue Cross, again catchment areas and eligibility can be checked here.
https://www.bluecross.org.uk/my-pet-eligible-veterinary-treatment

The RSPCA is another charity that will offer help with veterinary treatment again though you need to check areas and eligibility you can do so here.

http://www.rspca.org.uk/whatwedo/vetcare/financial

There is Celia Hammond trust too that offers low cost veterinary care and not just for people on benefits, they don't have many clinics though so again it will depend on where you live and criteria as regards eligibility but you can check here.

http://www.celiahammond.org/index.php/faqs/veterinary-clinics


----------



## Belinda Feltham (Apr 2, 2016)

thank you very much, yes we don't receive benefits so that's why we can't use PDSA and the ceila Hammond trust we kept calling but couldn't get through to them, I'll try again today and I'll look into the other ones you have suggested, thank you so much


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

As you day animals mask pain as a survival technique, so whilst she looks OK, she may be well be in pain.

I can't imagine what a burst eyball feels like, but I'm sure it must hurt.

Also there is a good chance of infection.

Honestly, if she were mine I wouldn't feel guilty for taking the decision to pts if I couldn't afford the necessary op.

To her, it will be no different to going under for an op IMO.


----------



## Belinda Feltham (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank y


Lurcherlad said:


> As you day animals mask pain as a survival technique, so whilst she looks OK, she may be well be in pain.
> 
> I can't imagine what a burst eyball feels like, but I'm sure it must hurt.
> 
> ...


Hi, thank you I really appreciate your thoughts and I'm feeling like we may have to. The thought of her pain is so distressing we just love her so much. Thanks again


----------



## Stayc1989 (Mar 24, 2016)

Hi how are you getting on? Can I suggest that you sign up to theguineapigforum.co.uk as they have a lot of specialists on there that may be able to give you some advice on pain relief and keeping it clean to stop infection, they may also know a good vet that may be able to help hope your little piggy gets well soon x


----------

